# ??? Septic tank for camper ???



## Todd Coleman

I realize this isn't a hunting question, but didn't know where else to post it. I need to put in a septic system for a hunting camper and was going to use a 55gal plastic drum. Anyone have any hints or advise.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Jim Ammons

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=29175&highlight=septic


----------



## Nugefan

make sure you have a layer of gravel under the drum so it can drain into the soil....

was in a club before that is what we used and they worked fine ....

Good luck ....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Septic tank for camper*

Yep, we have 3 campers in our club that use them...
One of the campers has had it for over 20 years....
Dig hole where you can put at least 1 foot of gravel on all
sides, even the top, put 6" threaded PVC pipe on top, and
cover with dirt....We drop in "deodorizing" bags occasionally 
when we notice extreme downwind scents
when cap is removed...


----------



## jqcargle

7Mag Hunter
don't you punch holes all in the barrel?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

What about field lines? Is the area under the barrel enough for drainage?


----------



## Guy

Run the line out from tha camper at least 5 yards.  Dig a huge hole and put a layer of gravel down, then poke holes in the 55 Gal. drum on the lower half of the drum if it is laying down (usually the best way).  then fill the rest of the hole with gravel 3/4 the way up, then add dirt until top.  

I did mine this way and it worked fine.


----------



## DYI hunting

I don't know if this is something I would discuss on a open thread on the internet for anyone to read.  It is illegal to install a 55 gallon drum as a septic system.  I would not do it.

I was a Enviromental Compliance Officer back in the day and I can tell you the EPA will burn you if they catch wind.  Fines can range from $2000 and 180 days in jail.  Depending on the situation, it can also be considered a felony.


----------



## jqcargle

what would be the difference with just having an outhouse? Is it the fact that there is not a constant supply of water being added at the time of use, thus getting to the water table. Just wondering, I guess it isn't illegal to have an outhouse is it?


----------



## How2fish

All the campers in my club use 55 gallons drums...well the ones with working water systems....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Septic Tank*

OOPS, yep, forgot to add you have to put holes in the drum
...I think most guys used 1" hole saw...Just make holes in
the barrel smaller than the gravel you use....

None of ours have drain lines, and remain almost dry
as they only get used periodically...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is something I would discuss on a open thread on the internet for anyone to read.  It is illegal to install a 55 gallon drum as a septic system.  I would not do it.
> 
> I was a Enviromental Compliance Officer back in the day and I can tell you the EPA will burn you if they catch wind.  Fines can range from $2000 and 180 days in jail.  Depending on the situation, it can also be considered a felony.



I've never heard of an enforcement officer going into hunting camps looking for enviromental violators. I'm thinking these people are a little busy to worry about that.


----------



## Todd Coleman

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DYI hunting

A properly consturcted outhouse may be legal.  I would call before constructing any septic system or outhouse that was not on my land.  I wouldn't be willing to do that on someones property without premission.  For me it's the "do unto others" thing.

SouthPaw, you are right they are too busy.  But if the landowner or logging company finds out and doesn't like it, it is possible they will report it.  Or there is the possibility of the disgruntled club member out or ex-club member to get you.  If it is reported, EPA or the county will come and check it out.

I would be especially be concerned about being anywhere near a natural water source.   The EPA doesn't take lightly someone dumping human excrement near a water source even if it is in a homemade septic system.  If there is any proof of runoff into a water system and you are looking at a possible felony.


----------



## sloughfoot

now I know where all the deer went!!! the epa locked them up for taking a poop near a water source!!!!


----------



## Guy

BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> A properly consturcted outhouse may be legal.  I would call before constructing any septic system or outhouse that was not on my land.  I wouldn't be willing to do that on someones property without premission.  For me it's the "do unto others" thing.
> 
> SouthPaw, you are right they are too busy.  But if the landowner or logging company finds out and doesn't like it, it is possible they will report it.  Or there is the possibility of the disgruntled club member out or ex-club member to get you.  If it is reported, EPA or the county will come and check it out.
> 
> I would be especially be concerned about being anywhere near a natural water source.   The EPA doesn't take lightly someone dumping human excrement near a water source even if it is in a homemade septic system.  If there is any proof of runoff into a water system and you are looking at a possible felony.



so basically, if an EPA official saw me poop in the woods next to a stream I could get fined?


----------



## DYI hunting

No, of course the EPA isn't going to worry about using the bathroom in the woods.  

They do care when you construct method for handling human excrement or gray water.


----------



## TwoSeventy

Here is a system that is a little easier to install and you can purchase everything you need at Lowes. we use this system for our Beagles and it works great.


----------



## Woodsong

y'all don't be jumping all over banksjeepr....he is only stating a fact...it IS illegal.  Just ask the local environmental health department and they will tell you pretty clearly what they think about it.


----------



## DYI hunting

Thanks  Woodsong...  

I am just trying to keep people thinking and informed.  The EPA will investigate anything, even the little stuff, if someone tells them about it.  All it takes is one disgruntled ex-club member or landowner calling them to report you.  I know the EPA investigating you illegal septic system sound nit-picky, and maybe outlandish, but it could happen.

Just ask any chicken farmer who has ever been investigated by the EPA about how nit-picky they can get.


----------



## roadkill

It's not illegal to go on the ground, but it is illegal to do it in a pipe that runs to the ground.?


----------



## DeucesWild

The DNR ranger stroked a hunting club in Wilkes county a few years back for running their gray water out on the ground close to a creek. It stirred up a stink but the DNR guys have the burden of enforcing such laws as they see it. I do mine the same way everyone else has described  and hope I don't get caught. Some officers are probably glad that your not just dumping raw sewage on the ground.


----------



## Snakeman

DeucesWild said:
			
		

> I do mine the same way everyone else has described  and hope I don't get caught


----------



## cgn526

Okay I'm confused. Do you drill holes in the top or the bottom?


----------

